# Santa Cruz CA - 6 Ringneck Doves



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are 6 ringneck doves at the Santa Cruz Animal Shelter that are in need of finding a home/homes. If you click this link and then Adoptions and search in the "Other" category, you will find a couple of pictures. http://www.scanimalservices.us/ ID # A151743.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

bumping up!

these birds really need a home. MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue is too full and can't help them. 

can you?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*doves*

My wife has agreed to take doves in need of a home providing she gets her own Avery to care for off the wall of the bedroom with inside access, I agreed but that is only if the doves could be shipped to her, I have gone over budget temporally but if a situation arises and there are doves for her I will accept them. >Kevin


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Kevin-

That is very kind! The shelters won't ship usually (though you might want to ask them directly) but MickaCoo can. You'd need to submit that adoption application (same one as for the king pigeons we've talked about in the past)... we can't do anything without it.


----------

